# Mass causality training



## visible25

*First off, I hope this would be a good location for this topic, if not let me know*

I'm looking into diversifying myself as much as possible and attempting to become a 'swiss army knife' kind of person in hopes of being more marketable down the road. Already I've got my First Aid/CPR/AED certification, an upcoming kickass internship, FID card (thanks Cloverleaf) coming in the mail as well as a few other personal hobbies that sometimes help (computers and social media etc..)

I know I wouldn't get a resume builder level of experience, but I'm just wondering if anyone has any idea where I could find information about upcoming training events in which LEOs/EMS/FD etc.. might utilize the public in either a roll playing way or such? 

Every so often I see things like this happening and wonder how to be a part of it (I remember last spring or summer Boston had a massive 3-4 day long thing that looked incredible).

If anyone's got any information about this or something I may not know about, please feel free to float it my way! Thanks


----------



## BxDetSgt

Try the Boston EMS training unit on Albany Street, or the Notheastern EMS program...


----------



## Goose

In my limited experience, announcements for MCI training is usually done through email to members of an organization. Joining a search and rescue organization is probably the easiest way to get on, short of being a volunteer or employee for a government/public safety agency.


----------



## visible25

Goose any leads on where I could look into a search and rescue group? I tried looking but most are professional organizations. 

And thanks for the tip Bx. -Anything in NY you know of? Most of the year I'm in Westchester county with the weekly trips to Fordham


----------



## Goose

visible25 said:


> Goose any leads on where I could look into a search and rescue group? I tried looking but most are professional organizations.
> 
> And thanks for the tip Bx. -Anything in NY you know of? Most of the year I'm in Westchester county with the weekly trips to Fordham


Google or look to see which ones are in the news in your area (meaning active). You might be able to find an Auxiliary Police, volunteer fire/EMS or Emergency Management stuff department in your area as well.

There's always CERT as well, but make sure it's a professional and well run organization before you get into it.


----------



## visible25

Goose said:


> Google or look to see which ones are in the news in your area (meaning active). You might be able to find an Auxiliary Police, volunteer fire/EMS or Emergency Management stuff department in your area as well.
> 
> There's always CERT as well, but make sure it's a professional and well run organization before you get into it.


Yeah last year I applied for my town's CERT and just never heard back from them... oh well! but thanks for the leads I'll look into it


----------



## RodneyFarva

Hey its not a bad idea.. you'll get you're name and face out there. but like Goose said make sure it's a professional and well run organization before you get into it. other wise if you Google "police fireman roll playing" you might end up in hole in someones basement.


----------



## visible25

RodneyFarva said:


> other wise if you Google "police fireman roll playing" you might end up in hole in someones basement.


Or the Blue Oyster


----------



## RodneyFarva

I heard it had a great salad bar, Sir.


----------



## visible25

Sweet, I'll start looking into that now. I would look into a Reserve academy but next summer I'll most likely be going away for a good portion of the summer for ROTC training, and this is most likely one of my last summers at home. I do however have a kickass internship lined up in Central Ma.


----------

